# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  aiuto sds ed annotazione separata

## PAOLA3637

Vorre sottoporre al forum questo caso,commerciante che svolge le seguenti attività: 
1 cartoleria sds TM20U percentuale dei ricavi 32,56% 
2 rivendita di giornali e riviste sds TM13U percentuali di ricavi 15,04%
3 vendita di libri nuovi sds TM12U percentuali di ricavi 13,96%
4 rivendita di tabacchi sds SM85U percentuali di ricavi 32,13%
5 altri aggio                              percentuali di ricavi 6,31  
attualmente l'attività dichiarata è la cartoleria che risulta essere ancora prevalente, anche se di poco, come devo compilare gli sds con l'annotazione separata. 
Secondo la locale Ade dovrei compilare i quattro studi (per le attività 1/2/3/4) ed indicare i restanti aggi con RICAG, a parte che mi sembra una follia cosa dovrei indicare, nei dati extracontabili se l'attività è svolta in un unico locale con utilizzo di addetti,e beni strumentali utilizzati promiscuamente. 
Ringrazio per ogni suggeriemento.

----------


## fiamma

anche io ho lo stesso problema:
bar 
tabaccheria
e vendita di giocattoli..
ho fatto l'annotazione separata 
qualcuno ti ha ripsposto?

----------


## PAOLA3637

In questo Forum non mi ha risposto nessuno, ma ho avuto conforto alla mia tesi in un altro gruppo, ti indico come ho fatto: 
ho compilato lo studio di settore della 1 attività cartoleria e lo studio della 
rivendita di tabacchi, compilando i dati extracontabili e contabili di 
ciascuna attività, le altre attività essendo inferiori al 20% le ho indicate  nel quadro M con RICAG infine ho compilato  il quadro N per tutto ciò che non è possibile attribuire ad ogni attività specifica. Fatto il calcolo è congrua e coerente per  ogni attività soggetta a studio. 
Spero di aver interpretato bene, sai di questi tempi non si può mai dire. 
Saluti.

----------


## fiamma

grazie dell'informazione... la mia software house mi dice che devo appicare i parametri... e ora sono finalmente in linea con il calll center dell'Ade... 
chissa se sopravvivero allo stress

----------

